# Hello from Scotland



## whatagem (May 3, 2015)

Hey Specktra!

  Thought I'd just post to introduce myself as I have now been lurking for about half an hour and I feel a little lost!

I'm Grace, a 20 year old student from Scotland. I've recently become very into trying to improve what cosmetics I use and how I do my makeup! (I also think I'm about NC15 but have no idea if that's correct haha)

I've recently started a fashion/beauty blog while I'm improving, so being a part of Speckra will definitely help me decide what products I should be trying etc!

  so yeah, hey


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 4, 2015)

whatagem said:


> Hey Specktra!
> 
> Thought I'd just post to introduce myself as I have now been lurking for about half an hour and I feel a little lost!
> 
> ...


 
      Hi Grace!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

whatagem said:


> Hey Specktra!
> 
> Thought I'd just post to introduce myself as I have now been lurking for about half an hour and I feel a little lost!
> 
> ...






 & *W**E**L**C**O**M**E*!


----------



## whatagem (May 5, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 6, 2015)

Welcome to the site, Grace! If you have any question we'll be happy to help!


----------

